# Planning on getting a tattoo of my horse.. need opinions & quote help =]



## ForeverForgotten (Nov 28, 2010)

So i've been planning for a while to get a tattoo of my 25 yr old TB. Her names Sara and she's the greatest horse i've ever met. She's the first and only horse so far that i've actually got a strong bond with, and it's amazing. . She really changed my life, and my perspective on horses. She also helped build up my confidence when i thought it'd be impossible. Heres a couple pictures of here, and the drawings. (pencil drawing my friend did, looks EXACTLY like her  colored one is what i did..looks stupid lol but it's all good)
Awess by ~herestofakefriends on deviantART
My Sara by ~herestofakefriends on deviantART
Sara by ~herestofakefriends on deviantART

[[Yeah, the drawings are on my wall  ]]

Basically i just need help with a good quote..And possibly the drawing? I found a cool quote online... I whispered to my horse "I'm afraid of falling" She whispered back "Its okay, I have wings"
I thought it was really cute =] Gave me chills when I read it. 
The tattoo itself, i want her face either looking to the side with wings, or full face with shading or fading around it. So, any opinions on it? Anyone wanna help? ^_^


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Aw, your horse is a cutie!

The angle of the horse in the first and last picture is going to make a slightly awkward tattoo as it will look sort of disembodied. What you can do though is take it to your artist and he will tweak it slightly to look good as a tattoo. The shading and fading you mentioned will also helps so that it doesnt look as if it is just floating on your body. 

If that is the quote you like, then by all means get it, just remember that those many words are going to make for a larger tattoo (the horse will probably be larger too so that they fit together). Not sure how big you want the tattoo to be.


----------



## ForeverForgotten (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks! The position her head is in in those two pictures is pretty awkward but i want something that will show her stripe. None of her pictures I have got her face like full on lol. I love her stripe, its what makes her unique and if i get a full on face veiw of her, or even a side veiw if it's drawn right, it'll make it so it's not just some other horse tattoo which is really important. Anyone could get a tattoo of any horse from a book and say it's their horse, I want it to actually be my horse  I want it to be slightly large, maybe the size of my hand. I was worried about the length of the quote but i'm going to ask the artist about it on tuesday, see what he says about making the font small or something. It's going to be on my left shoulder blade, i just hope i can figure the drawing out before next week :]


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some views you could try that would show off a facial marking. I just took these from the internetz: 



















And then I found this one which kind of shows how different positions translate on skin:


----------



## ForeverForgotten (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh sweet! I love the first picture  I'll copy that off and take it with me tuesday along with a few different pictures of her, and see if he can draw her like that


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

My friend's tb mare Sarah looks exactly the same as sara :O except she's a chestnut version!


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

th 2nd one is cutting off her ears with ears there that would b perfect


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

id love to see how it turns out


----------

